# Can I keep an EBJD with a blue acara?



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi as per the title is the JD to aggressive?

Thanks.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

what size tank?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

gage said:


> what size tank?


That was my exact thought as I clicked the thread title to view topic.

I have read/heard that EBJD are somewhat more delicate and mellow than normal JD's, so I would expect an EBJD and Blue acara would be fine in a 48"x18" or larger tank.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I wouldn't classify a Blue Acara as a wimpy fish either, they are more then capable of defending themselves when necessary.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hmmm I wasn't meaning to imply a Blue acara was a wimpy fish, just that I wouldn't mix a normal JD with a Blue acara. Defending themselves and being out right aggressive and nasty like many CA cichlids are two different things.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Hmmm I wasn't meaning to imply a Blue acara was a wimpy fish, just that I wouldn't mix a normal JD with a Blue acara. Defending themselves and being out right aggressive and nasty like many CA cichlids are two different things.


I wasn't meaning to say you called em wimpy, just pointing out a fact.

JD's are not all there said up to be, most of them anyways. My old BA used to pick on my old dempsey a bit, same size, bout 6".

Most dempsey's are fairly laid back in comparison to most CA's, and IME most BA are more rambunctious then most SA's.

IME they mixed relatively well.


----------



## Moofish (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Kaosone

Not sure if it's too late and you've already got an ebjd and acara together but, if it helps, I have a large male Blue Acara and a younger EBJD and tthey take absolutely no notice of eachother whatsoever!


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Guy's I made this thread ages ago but stumbled upon it while doing abit of homework as I have re-aquired the nasty cichlid bug!

The tank is 48" X 16" X 18", I had the Blue Acara already & randomly purchased a normal Jack Dempsey today as I read in teh bumper book of cichlids they're fine to house with convicts firemouths & salvini which I also have 

Kind of wishing I'd gone electric blue now but have read they hard to keep & prone to internal parasites.


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh,
The BA & Salvini started having a pop at him as soon as he went in but he's a big boy & I am sure he can take care of himself!


----------



## LGSKnicks88 (Mar 14, 2010)

depends on the size and if you have hiding places/ i dont recommend it tho


----------

